# Good times in New Orleans..



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

Well, I am here in New Orleans, trying to get over my current hangover, so I thought I would post a few pictures for you guys (and gals).

Last night I proposed to my girlfriend (she accepted, but as for why your guess is as good as mine), and decided to have a very special smoke. It was my very first Opus X (thanks VERY much to smokinj for that), and WOW what an amazing smoke. The hype is definitely deserving.

I also picked up some smokes from the Cigar Factory down here, and they look great! Hand rolled right in the store too. Pretty cool.


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Congrats! I think..  Two words to remember... "Yes Dear". :teacher:

Nice grab and pics! Thanks for posting.


----------



## Huskysibe (Apr 7, 2008)

Congrats on your engagement! Drop me a line if you are still in New Orleans because I am stationed right down the street from where you and your fiancee had that picture taken in Jackson Square. I drive past the New Orleans Cigar Factory everyday. 

Billy


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

Nice pics and congrats. My friend just got married about a month ago behind you in Jackson Square. We had such a good time a bunch of us are going back in October I believe.


----------



## eggyellow (Apr 10, 2008)

DOZER said:


> Congrats! I think..  Two words to remember... "Yes Dear". :teacher:
> 
> Nice grab and pics! Thanks for posting.


Congrats on your engagement and the FFOX. just fyi, my wife hates when i say "Yes Dear".


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Rojo Camacho said:


> Congrats on your engagement and the FFOX. just fyi, my wife hates when i say "Yes Dear".


Funny, it's always worked for me... :lol:


----------



## htown (Jan 31, 2008)

Congrats on the engagement. Thats where I proposed to my wife.


----------



## silentjon (Apr 19, 2007)

Congrats!! Remember she is always right (it is just easier that way).


----------



## terrasco-cl (Mar 4, 2007)

Congratulations! Have fun!


----------



## Rah55 (Feb 13, 2008)

Congratulations!!! and what a great place for it. I love the City that Care Forgot. The Vieux Carre is a very nice smoke and the Plantation (something) is a mild but flavorful stick great after cofee and beignets. Enjoy


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Congrats!!

The packaging on those cigars is pretty sweet too!


----------



## mountchuck (May 30, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Congrats on the engagement ,Go get some of those Hurricanes i hear they make them really good down there!!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Congratulations!! You celebrated it with a verry nice gar!!


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

Congrats on your engagement!!! Like the others said "just remember you're wrong...no matter what!" and you'll live long and prosper!!! Ha!!
Like Mike said, pick-up a Hurricane and grab a Lucky Dog too, which can be found on most any corner! 
Great choice of stick for the celebration too!!!


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

Congratulations. I have to agree with Dozer "yes dear" are two of the most important words you will now use on a regular basis. On the 30th of this month I will have been married for 1 year and I have said those two words probably more than any other. Except for the three that you say all the time.


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

Congrats on the engagement and welcome to the club (got engaged last year)


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

congrats


----------



## smokem-cl (Aug 16, 2007)

DOZER said:


> Congrats! I think..  Two words to remember... *"Yes Dear".* :teacher:
> 
> Nice grab and pics! Thanks for posting.


Dozer is a wise man!

Congrats bro! two hits in one night. A great cigar and a "yes", how could ask for more.


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

*Congrats myfriend!! Glad you enjoyed the OpusX. You two need to visit "Pat O'Brien's" and enjoy yourselves with some Hurricanes in the piano room*


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

Congrats on the engagement...

Just be sure to put your foot down hard and early, and you'll be enjoying cigars whenever you want for the rest of your life 

Seriously, if she is "the one" (a mantra I believe in) then you have nothing to really worry about...unless you somehow screw up BIGTIME in life!


----------



## corbu12 (Apr 3, 2007)

SVB said:


> Congrats on the engagement...
> 
> Just be sure to put your foot down hard and early, and you'll be enjoying cigars whenever you want for the rest of your life
> 
> Seriously, if she is "the one" (a mantra I believe in) then you have nothing to really worry about...unless you somehow screw up BIGTIME in life!


what he said!

beware...I put my foot down almost thirteen years ago....

...still have the limp...:biggrin:


----------



## CigarMan Phil (Jun 9, 2008)

Congrats on the engagement


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Your favorite fruit will soon be" Honeydo"

congrats bro


----------



## ct2eng (Jun 17, 2008)

Dozer is wise, but congrats


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

As a veteran of 24 years of bliss (yea right) it's not about compromise, its about complete surrender...:brick:
Seriously...Congratulations and a long and happy life to you and your wife to be.


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

Congrats man, but remember...SHE KNOWS YOU WERE DRUNK...so there is still time! A good defense is a good....BUZZ!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

smokinj said:


> *Congrats myfriend!! Glad you enjoyed the OpusX. You two need to visit "Pat O'Brien's" and enjoy yourselves with some Hurricanes in the piano room*


I remember Pat O'Brian's i think. got to love those hurricanes. congrats on the engagement. I win every arguement with, yes dear your right:biggrin:


----------



## El Lechero (Apr 13, 2008)

Congrats on the engagement and the fine smoke. It's the end of the world as you know it!! LOL!!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Congrats to you brother! Many good years ahead of you!!!


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

yeah,.,.,nice dude


----------

